# Salted Fish



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Is anyone, or has anyone, out there ever salted and dried fish? I started it several months ago, was cleaning the freezer and came across some trout fillets from a long gone fishing trip to the gulf, it came out pretty good so started buying and salting it. Generally I don't eat fish I don't catch but decieded to make an exception.

Around here people turn up the noses at it and look at me like I am crazy.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

sure have -- salt (corned) beef, pickled herring, BACON, amongst many others

dry & wet (brine) salt curing was the main way to preserve food before 19th century


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Wonderful, the fact that it was the primary way of preserving meats in times past is the very reason I am learning it. There may come a time in the future that those old ways are once again the only way to preserve the food.

When I learned that meat preservation is a two step process, the curing and the drying(or smokeing) it was an A-Team moment-The plan started coming together. 

My great grandparents made corned beef that I remember was pretty good and I learned how to make that, but the long term part of it is still a little fuzzy. Do you just smoke or dry the made corned beef or are additional steps involved?

Hams are another project I want to tackle, I have seen Prosciuttos being made but I didn't pay very close attention to it when I was in Northern Italy. My great grandparents always had a cured ham in their kitchen and I want to learn the process also.

Any directions, recipes or procedures you could provide would be greatly appreciated. It may even save me a trip to the emergency room to have my stomach pumped. 

I am learning as many of the "old ways" as I possibly can not only for a SHTF scenario but also so that they will not be completely forgotten.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Good info.Maybe we can try this after we go fishing .Last month the reds were running at jax pier,did'nt get to go.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Good info.Maybe we can try this after we go fishing .Last month the reds were running at jax pier,did'nt get to go.


You make me jelous, I lived on Padre Island(Texas Gulf) for 10 years and fished just about every Friday Night.


----------

